

Purple Gas Delivery - elwell
http://purpledelivery.com

======
beamatronic
I'd like to see the truck they are using for this. Did they have to develop
any custom hardware?

~~~
elwell
We are currently not using any special truck. Our couriers use 5 gallon tanks
(to comply with laws).

~~~
beamatronic
That's good, you can get into tightly confined spaces, and also less risk of
damage to neighboring cars. But I am most likely to use your service if my car
is totally empty, so that would be more like 17 gallons for my vehicle. I hope
your truck has a lot of 5 gallon tanks.

~~~
elwell
We currently offer delivery options only of 10 or 15 gallons, so that should
work out well with the 15 gallon option.

------
elwell
Use coupon GAS15 for $10 off first order.

Also, we have a generous referral program: 5 free gallons for each friend that
uses Purple.

